# First Timer, What Do I Need?



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, I have the TT on order, what items will I need to go camping? I am looking for specific information on what extension cords, length type. What sewer hose, length type etc. I have the 26RS on order but would like to get preparred now. I currently have a Honda EU2000i, a couple of LCD's, DVD's, outside astro turf, a couple chairs, bedding, wheel chock, and thats about it. I need advise on all items needed, type of product and name brands will be helpful. I am heading to Camping World tonight and want to get started! Thanks all! sunny


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Do they sell beer?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's the stuff I got:
Blueline Ultimate Sewer Kit (great!)
Flush King (great!)
TastePUREâ„¢ CX-90 Ceramic Water Filter (we drink bottled, so maybe a waste - but it keeps the system clean, I guess)
Non-toxic Drinking Water Hose (25') - you can get some caps too, but I just keep mine screwed together, when not in use.
Grey Water Flushing Hose (25')
32oz. Enviro-Chem (great, although no hot weather yet)
Scott single-ply TP
Brass waterpressure regulator
RV Leveling Blocks (haven't even used these yet, there's been concrete pads at both CG's we've been too)
TV cable (25')

Check with your dealer, though - I got some of that stuff with the Outback.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tenis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder

Have fun shopping, and Welcome, Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Check with your dealer, though - I got some of that stuff with the Outback.
> [snapback]98824[/snapback]​


I'll certainly let others give you the specifics - when its time - 'cuz I'm a relative newbie too. BUT, my dealer (I'd guess others too) included a host of misc. stuff (some are on Scrib's list) as well as a $500 coupon for us to use however we wanted to but within their store). We had to wait 4 weeks for our TT to arrive and I REALLY wanted to get out & start buying stuff....sure glad I waited. (Of course, we did buy the beer in advance but had to have something to christen her with)

CONGRATUALTIONS on the new toy and welcome to the tribe! action action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Glenn that is a really good list. The only thing I could add rght now would be 20 Amp and 50 Amp adapters. The 20 or 50 would go in the outlet, and have a 30 Amp plug.

Welcome, ovtt and enjoy your Outback.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is my short list of "outside" items for my 26RS:

Camping World President's Club membership
2 white drinking water hoses, 1 gray water hose
1 Aquatainer fresh water container
Blue Line "Ultimate" Sewer hose kit
Blue Line clear connector (to visually check tank drain efficiency)
2 water pressure regulators (one for drinking, one for tank flush)
Tornado or Quickie Flush kit (and install it yourself)
1 bag of Lynx Levelers (WalMart carries them; my CW does not)
1 10 ft. board of 5/4 composite decking from Home Depot, cut into 15" lengths for additional leveling
About 3 feet of 4x4 pressure treated timber, cut into 5 inch blocks, with cheap carry handle screwed into one side (for additional height under stab. jacks or tongue. handle is to keep from handling PT lumber)
1 (or 2) BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock
BAL tongue jack foot
Mud Dauber screen for furnace outlet
3 Aero Flo vent covers
Pack of 2 calibrated bubble levels for trailer
1 25' extension cord
The "green" tank stuff (non-formaldehyde)
2 personalized OUTBACKERS.COM stickers


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Hello all, I have the TT on order, what items will I need to go camping? I am looking for specific information on what extension cords, length type. What sewer hose, length type etc. I have the 26RS on order but would like to get preparred now. I currently have a Honda EU2000i, a couple of LCD's, DVD's, outside astro turf, a couple chairs, bedding, wheel chock, and thats about it. I need advise on all items needed, type of product and name brands will be helpful. I am heading to Camping World tonight and want to get started! Thanks all! sunny
> [snapback]98814[/snapback]​


A 6 to 8 quart camp style dutch oven & lid, charcoal chimney starter, lid lifter, and your imagination


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And...........Outbackers.com, of course!

Seriously, this information is great. I've been camping a couple years now and printed this list myself!

Mark


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

OVTT said:


> Hello all, I have the TT on order, what items will I need to go camping? I am looking for specific information on what extension cords, length type. What sewer hose, length type etc. I have the 26RS on order but would like to get preparred now. I currently have a Honda EU2000i, a couple of LCD's, DVD's, outside astro turf, a couple chairs, bedding, wheel chock, and thats about it. I need advise on all items needed, type of product and name brands will be helpful. I am heading to Camping World tonight and want to get started! Thanks all! sunny
> [snapback]98814[/snapback]​


I have much prctice with this portion, no help needed!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> RV Accessories
> These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip.
> Some are essential, others are nice to have.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are the man! Seems you have done this once or twice.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> Do they sell beer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an 05' Yukon as well but have the 4:10 gears, how does your Yukon do with the Outback?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

One more thing, I keep seeing you folks mention that I will need a water filter. I thought these TT's had built in filtration? Thanks, Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OVTT said:


> I have an 05' Yukon as well but have the 4:10 gears, how does your Yukon do with the Outback?
> [snapback]98851[/snapback]​


We just took it out on the first short trip and the Yukon did well. After loading the trailer I made some adjustments to the Equalizer which seemed to help. It was relatively flat roads though. The original trip back from the dealer was 2 hours and the speeding semi's blew us a bit but I understand that can be expected. Overall, the Equalizer seemed to keep the TV and Outback working as one. The power was sufficient but the real test will come next month when I hit the mountains. Have fun with your 26RS. I just bought some CIPA slip on mirrors and they fit nicely but haven't towed with them yet. Add that to your list if it isn't already.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Don't forget Tacky Lights, Tiki Torches, and Cheesy Plastic Flamingos under a Light-up Palm Tree.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OVTT said:


> One more thing, I keep seeing you folks mention that I will need a water filter. I thought these TT's had built in filtration? Thanks, Randy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No water filters standard on the Outback. We don't use a filter, but we don't drink the Outback water anyway (handwashing, dishes, showers only). For drinking water, we bring bottled.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Beside all that was mention 
I also carry
1 lrg axe 
1 sm hammer axe
a tarp 
a small croc pot
flashlights for everybody in our party
And a Large search light(2mil candle power)

It's fun to shop for the TT









Don


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 05' Yukon as well but have the 4:10 gears, how does your Yukon do with the Outback?
> ...


Thank you, I will look into those mirrors. I did not even think of mirrors! My trailer will be a couple hundred pounds more than yours but I have the lower gears so maybe the experience should be about the same. Please let me know how the trip to the mountains goes. Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I fiddle and mod while camping so I bring tools.

Also a notepad and pencil just to keep track of the things I need but did not have.

You can also do a drive way camping trip and try to do everything in the trailer that you would do while camping. Then you can run inside and get what you need or add it to the list to get at Wal-Mart!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BEER..
everything else will take care of itself in due course...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> [snapback]98876[/snapback][/right]
> 
> Andy,
> 
> Great idea there. sunny Best sure way to determine what your needs are.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> BEER..
> everything else will take care of itself in due course...
> [snapback]98901[/snapback]​


A man who definitely has his priorities right!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have something to say..........anybody that travels with GlenninTexas is in good shape!! Doesn't all that stuff add about 500# to your tow weight??? BTW, Glenn, I would add some Benadryl tablets in case someone has an allergic reaction to a bite or something. 
I'm kinda like Andy......there's always a store nearby, and some of the "country stores" have great meat! If anybody's ever in the area and you like smoked country sausage, a stop at Stripling's, near Lake Blackshear, on GA 300 between Cordele and Albany is a MUST!! YUM!
Darlene action


----------

